

Evan Spiegel 2014 LA Hacks Keynote - ebabchick
http://blog.snapchat.com/post/82635264882/2014-la-hacks-keynote

======
tomasien
Oh my god this is excellent. For all the talk about how Evan got lucky, how
Snapchat is trash, etc. - this dude understands human behavior. Understands it
like Zuck understood what people really want to see on the internet, like
Biz/Ev/Jack understood how people want to publish, if not better.

There's a reason I treasure snaps from my friends more than anything else I
get - even though they're almost always "worthless" and "stupid". It's because
those moments are why I love my friends.

